# OK weepers get ready!!



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

This is truly awsome. I dont think it matters how tough you are this video reaches way down deep to the core and will stir your emotions!

http://www.filecabi.net/video/can1986.html


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow! What a truly devoted father!


----------



## ilovemypit (Aug 24, 2006)

All I can is .... WOW!!!
Thanks for sharing that with all of us.


----------



## ilovemypit (Aug 24, 2006)

All I can say is .... WOW!!!
Thanks for sharing that with all of us.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I have seen that before, not the video but some of the images. I think it was on the Today show or something. I creid when I saw it!


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

Amazing and inspiring at the same time !!!


----------



## clmsanks (Aug 27, 2006)

me and my kids just watched it.I had to to go in the bathroom cause I was in tears....Lost for words


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwww That was sweet!!! It must be hard to have a child that is disabled like that. But he seems to be happy none the less!!!:thumbsup:


----------

